# POPULAR PHOTOGRAPHY CHEAT SHEETS



## climber (Jul 25, 2014)

I have found the link below, where you can download some photography basics. Quite interesting.

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2014/07/25/24-of-our-most-popular-photography-cheat-sheets/


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 27, 2014)

thanks for sharing, climber.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you climber.


----------

